# France visa



## birdcageveil

Hello everyone,
I’m planning to go to France as a tourist and will be staying at my inlaws house in France. My husband and my inlaws are all british. Whilst getting the requirements, they said that I need to have “Attestation d’Accueil” as a proof of accommodation. Is it possible to get this online? If I wouldn’t be able to get a copy of this, are funds sufficient enough to show to the authority as a proof?
I am a non-eu living in UK btw. Please help.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## clever-octopus

Your in-laws themselves have to apply for this at their local council, you cannot do it. It's required for all non-EU nationals (including British nationals, as we're no longer part of the EU) who are staying in France privately with family/friends.

Honestly it's VERY unlikely you will be asked to provide this as it's not commonly requested, but you should still have it as it's technically a requirement. You should also have a recent bank statement showing that you have adequate funds to support yourselves (general guidance says you should have at least €32.50 per day if you're not staying in a hotel), but this is separate from the attestation your in-laws need to get.


----------



## birdcageveil

clever-octopus said:


> Your in-laws themselves have to apply for this at their local council, you cannot do it. It's required for all non-EU nationals (including British nationals, as we're no longer part of the EU) who are staying in France privately with family/friends.
> 
> Honestly it's VERY unlikely you will be asked to provide this as it's not commonly requested, but you should still have it as it's technically a requirement. You should also have a recent bank statement showing that you have adequate funds to support yourselves (general guidance says you should have at least €32.50 per day if you're not staying in a hotel), but this is separate from the attestation your in-laws need to get.


Thanks Clever Octopus. I think I wouldn’t be able to go. My inlaws has been calling the people who would give us the copy but no answer. I also don’t see any available appointment at TLS contact centre until 28th September. So disappointed.


----------



## Crabtree

Sorry but I do not see what the problem is in getting an attestation d'acceuil. All they have to do is to go to the local Mairie with the application form completed pay a fee of €30 usually by timbres fiscaux which can be done on line and show such things as proof of ID address etc and you get it in a day or two.The in laws can then send it to you.
Is there any reason why you cannot go for a maximum of 90 days as most non EU passport holders are allowed to do this?


----------



## *Sunshine*

Crabtree said:


> Is there any reason why you cannot go for a maximum of 90 days as most non EU passport holders are allowed to do this?


There are actually more non-EU citizens who require a Schengen visa than those who don't.


----------



## birdcageveil

Crabtree said:


> Sorry but I do not see what the problem is in getting an attestation d'acceuil. All they have to do is to go to the local Mairie with the application form completed pay a fee of €30 usually by timbres fiscaux which can be done on line and show such things as proof of ID address etc and you get it in a day or two.The in laws can then send it to you.
> Is there any reason why you cannot go for a maximum of 90 days as most non EU passport holders are allowed to do this?


Hi, the thing is my inlaws live in UK. They bought a house there and they are going next week thus its difficult to get it at this time. Maybe I should wait.
I don’t think so I could go there for a maximum of 90 days without a schengen visa because I am non EU.


----------



## Crabtree

So they are not French residents and have a holiday home correct?Do you hold a passport from a country that the EU does not give a schengen visa waiver to then? ie 90 days in rolling 180 ? That is the agreement that the EU have with loads of non EU countries 
Have you used the official visa wizard to check?





Do you need a visa ? | France-Visas.gouv.fr


Try our visa wizard and check in a few clicks if you need a visa to come to France



france-visas.gouv.fr


----------



## Bevdeforges

Crabtree said:


> That is the agreement that the EU have with loads of non EU countries


Lots of non-EU countries, but by no means all of them. This is the list of non-European countries that can enter the EU for up to 90 days without a Schengen visa (i.e. "tourist visa") EUR-Lex - 32018R1806 - EN - EUR-Lex

You will note that India is absent from the list, as are quite a few Middle Eastern countries as well as South Africa - all countries that have many citizens living and working in the UK.


----------



## Crabtree

If the OP had said where they were actually from and which passport they held or if they were certain that they could not enter without a visa that would have helped as would the fact that the in laws are not actually resident in France.
NOTE TO POSTERS-Please try and include as much info as possible right at the start so that responders many of whom have years of experience of living in France can give you quick correct replies that you will find really useful.If info comes in and dribs and drabs you may get incomplete or even incorrect responses which is no help at all


----------



## birdcageveil

Crabtree said:


> If the OP had said where they were actually from and which passport they held or if they were certain that they could not enter without a visa that would have helped as would the fact that the in laws are not actually resident in France.
> NOTE TO POSTERS-Please try and include as much info as possible right at the start so that responders many of whom have years of experience of living in France can give you quick correct replies that you will find really useful.If info comes in and dribs and drabs you may get incomplete or even incorrect responses which is no help at all


Sorry about this. Thank you for trying to answer my concerns though. Its also good to know that they could get it there in person next week. Its just sad that I could not enter Europe without a visa as I am holding a Philippine passport.


----------



## Bevdeforges

birdcageveil said:


> Its just sad that I could not enter Europe without a visa as I am holding a Philippine passport.


A lot of this sort of immigration stuff is tit for tat - so I expect that EU nationals can't enter the Philippines without a visa of some sort. Or maybe simple politics - for whatever reason the EU isn't "happy" with the Philippines (or vice versa).


----------



## birdcageveil

Bevdeforges said:


> A lot of this sort of immigration stuff is tit for tat - so I expect that EU nationals can't enter the Philippines without a visa of some sort. Or maybe simple politics - for whatever reason the EU isn't "happy" with the Philippines (or vice versa).


From what I’ve always known, most foreigners could come and visit Philippines for a short period without a visa (temporary visitors- 30days or less). Unlike us (Filipinos), short or long stay, we definitely need a visa. I’m planning to go to France for only 10 days, but for now its only a dream 😭


----------



## *Sunshine*

Bevdeforges said:


> A lot of this sort of immigration stuff is tit for tat - so I expect that EU nationals can't enter the Philippines without a visa of some sort. Or maybe simple politics - for whatever reason the EU isn't "happy" with the Philippines (or vice versa).


Actually what you describe is what used to happen frequently among "rich Western countries". 

Citizens of the Philippines (similarly to most others from countries with relatively low GDP per capita) require Schengen Visas because the Schengen countries are concerned about foreigners overstaying.

The TS as a TCN married to a British citizen living legally in the UK should not have any issue receiving a Schengen Visa, the only problem is that she still needs to jump through the hoops and waiting times for appointments are long.



birdcageveil said:


> I’m planning to go to France for only 10 days, but for now its only a dream 😭


Have you visited any countries in the Schengen Area before? Do you have proof of international travel?

It is too late for the trip next week, however, you can apply for a multi-entry tourist visa for France. You should clearly state that your inlaws have property in France and would like to be able to spontaneously go with them for short visits. You need to clearly state your ties to the UK and provide as much proof as possible.


----------

